# New V



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

On Saturday we picked up our new puppy Simon. He is a crazy nut. Does anybody have any suggetion on get him to walk on lead. He really hates it.

Thanks, Emmett


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

He is cute!

August also doesn't like walking with a leash but he follows me everywhere without a lead 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute! And congrats!

What does he do that tells you he doesn't like it? You can put a lead on him in the house and just let it drag, while supervised, so he gets used to it being attached.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

He will get used to it and begin to associate leash time with fun outings! Just do short durations of leash time, and like SteelCity said, you can let him drag it around the house too to get used to it.


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds good. The poor guy has been sick today. he had a seizure this morning so I took him to the Animal Hospital and they said it could be his liver or something he got it to. Anybody ever heard of this happening?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Contact your breeder immediately and inquire about epilepsy in the blood line. This could be a one time deal or the start of epilepsy. If there are any other seizures in the near future that's probably for sign. I'm just telling you to get on top of it now because if it is epilepsy you'll be dealing with it (as we are) forever and you may want to return the pup to the breeder before everyone is too attached. I don't want to cause concern but it is a possibility and you need to be aware of the options. Please tell your breeder ASAP and inquire further. In our circumstance living with the epilepsy is no big deal. You'd never know if I didn't tell you. But Dozer was over a year old when he had his first. I do know of a lab breeder though that had two pups from one litter that each had a seizure very young and then never again. But I also know a V owner that had a very bad case with their dog. So don't get too worried as this could go in any direction. Keep us posted.


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

the poor little guy has had several seizures now and I have contacted breeder she saids there is no history of a issue. We are attached to the little guy, any having a hard time with this. We wonder about the quality of life that he has. We dont know what the breeder is going to do with the little guy. So far the breeder has been good to work with. You dont really know someone until something goes wrong.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooooh Emmett,

I am so sorry to read this. I was getting ready to respond about how cute your little guy is and with some tips on walking, I'm really sorry to see where this thread has been taken.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

90% of the time he is good minus the head bobs every now and then which when my wife asked if I would put a dog down for that and i said no I would not but with the full blown seizures i dont know what to do. I have been waiting for this guy for a long time. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

He is doing great on walking ;D he loves them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Simon is absolutely adorable!! ;D ;D ;D

I do hope everything works out okay for him, medically. Please keep us posted. Glad to hear the walks are getting better!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Emmett, what do you mean head bobs? Do you have video? Has the vet seen it? Dozer has seizures and tremors (sometimes the tremor is bobble head thing) and his tremors are managed with steroids. I would be concerned about quality of life with frequent seizures at such a young age. However if you get him on a medication that really works for him, if there is one, he'll have nearly no difference on life than any other V. I'll look for my tremor video.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Emmett, what do you mean head bobs? Do you have video? Has the vet seen it? Dozer has seizures and tremors (sometimes the tremor is bobble head thing) and his tremors are managed with steroids. I would be concerned about quality of life with frequent seizures at such a young age. However if you get him on a medication that really works for him, if there is one, he'll have nearly no difference on life than any other V. I'll look for my tremor video. 

Found 
http://youtu.be/EzuQFfJUz8I


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

That makes me so sad. I'm glad to see a video of one, though, bc I would have had no clue what it would have looked like. Did they scare him the first few times or was he totally unaware?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

What a beautiful, sweet baby. I will pray for him and for your vet to solve the mystery.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Emmett,

I've been thinking about you. If you feel up to it, keep us updated on Simon's progress.


----------



## Emmett (Nov 22, 2012)

Simon is doing good, we have him on levetiracetam that we give him every 8 hours we also started him on a grain free deit. On Monday it has been a month since he had seizure. The head bob went away all so. I tryed to get a video but by the time I got my phone out and working they would stop. He is now 3 1/2 months old and seems to be alot of white fur growing in. I assume that this is his undercoat coming in. It this normal? Last weekend and buddy and I took Simon and his wire haired Griffen for a 2 1/2 hour scouting trip in the woods and they love it. Simon slept like a baby most of the rest of the day.


----------

